# My new Studio - Car Detail Studio



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

It is with great pleasure that we announce our new space, Car Detail Studio where from now on we will start working.
We have all the conditions to provide a quality service (even more) and maintain higher standards of perfection that we demand for our work.
The new location is on Alfragide , 10 kms from Lisboa.










The facility is protected with an alarm connected to central security 24 hours, are fully insured against theft, fire and accidents.










Wash area with independent integrated extraction of fumes and moisture, fire and gas detection, with hot water ionized adjustable from 30 to 48 º C.










Exclusive preparation area with extra lighting to be able to access all of the most remote corners of the cars, including fume extraction and direct adjustable.
An area for guests to relax and enjoy their cars as well as showcase with unique products.
Showroom with 45 m2 for collection and delivery to clients, specific lighting to detect defects in the finish.










Regards

Rui


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

That looks brilliant. Good luck with you veture!

I'll call in next time in Portugal. 

I go to vilamoura a lot


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

Thats really nice that is.. :thumb: Very professional


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks superb:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

JPC said:


> That looks brilliant. Good luck with you veture!
> 
> I'll call in next time in Portugal.
> 
> I go to vilamoura a lot


You must , give me a call when you come here :thumb:

ps: your studio looks very nice


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Fantastic setup, best of luck with your venture.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks amazing that, best of luck with it !

Baz


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

now thats thw way to do it mate awsome.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2010)

Fantastic facility indeed :thumb:


----------



## dan1985 (Jun 24, 2010)

Looks excellent


----------



## CK_pt (Dec 27, 2009)

Amazing Rui!

It's a shame it's not in Oporto.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That looks like a superb facility :thumb:


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Great detailing bay, my friend!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2010)

if you don't mind me asking what did you spend on a unit like that? and with all the stuff kitted out ready to go.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

All the best with the new studio

It look's superb:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

PH1984 said:


> if you don't mind me asking what did you spend on a unit like that? and with all the stuff kitted out ready to go.


Hi

I don´t have no probs to tell , this is 300m2 space and im using only 110 m2 because i can´t right now spend more money in the facility.
But i easily topped the 13000€ in all the stuff.

Only the roof with lightning , sound proofing material , exaust system with variable speed and some walls , was 6000€.
The black stone 1500€ and more 500€ for several layers of special glue to hold 3ton cars without breaking.
The rest was the alarm, fume and fire detector, cabinets , heated water ionizing system...bla bla bla 

Im spending more in a couple of months for a new floor because the washing area is not quite i expected for lifespan , and don´t endure much with wheel cleaners and stuff like that.

It´s my all or nothing


----------



## igor lavacar (Apr 12, 2010)

good luck with your new site


----------



## PMC (Dec 4, 2009)

Racer said:


> Hi
> 
> I don´t have no probs to tell , this is 300m2 space and im using only 110 m2 because i can´t right now spend more money in the facility.
> But i easily topped the 13000€ in all the stuff.
> ...


I just wish the best of luck Rui :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

That is a fantastic setup!....money well spent if you ask me:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2010)

Racer said:


> Hi
> 
> I don´t have no probs to tell , this is 300m2 space and im using only 110 m2 because i can´t right now spend more money in the facility.
> But i easily topped the 13000€ in all the stuff.
> ...


Thats very good indeed, I wish you atb. With your standard of work I think its great allround investment.

Best of luck.

Paul


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

I am utterly envious! That is an awesome space with all the right amenities, congrats as its well deserved for the level of work you continually put out!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thank you all guys , its a dream come true to me :thumb:


----------



## mundo (Sep 7, 2010)

very very nice......i'm rather envious of you

mundo


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

they are all great..


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

I don´t like....


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Rui ,

Congratulations on your new detailing studio well deserved !
It looks like a Luxury Hotel on the inside the amount of money you spent was well worth it given your very high standards in detailing and paint correction :thumb:

I probably got close with new equipment and draws set up for my Mercedes Benz Van !

Good luck again buddy !

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Jorge said:


> I don´t like....


Common Jorge ,

Don't be like that 

Mario


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Stunning Unit, well worth the money you have spent. :thumb:


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Eurogloss said:


> Common Jorge ,
> 
> Don't be like that
> 
> Mario


I Mario,

I dont like it becouse it´s not mine... :lol:

The Car Detail Studio is fantastic, Racer it´s my best friend and my "Professor" and He deservs everything, a fantastic professional and a good friend! :thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## antz_172 (Mar 15, 2009)

damn, that's a serious set up, hope it all works out for you


----------



## MSD1540 (Oct 29, 2010)

That's an amazing wet room!


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

Amazing studio.

love it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2010)

That's impressive!!!


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

You know my thoughts Rui! 

Look forward to some more write ups in the future


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Well done Rui, it looks fantastic, you truly deserve all the best out from this


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Very nice workplace


----------



## BDJ (Nov 21, 2009)

You left me speechless man....
How you solved the problem of polish dusting, when correcting with a cut polish?

The unit looks awesome.
Would love to have one like that!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thank you guys and i will post some older works , of the older....garage ( can´t say that studio but i spent 3 years there working , and had a great time and memories ).


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

BDJ said:


> You left me speechless man....
> How you solved the problem of polish dusting, when correcting with a cut polish?
> 
> The unit looks awesome.
> Would love to have one like that!


Polish dusting...???

Well i wash the car after correcting the paint...it solves the dust


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Superb. :O)


----------



## wes (Jan 20, 2008)

Can't wait to see the first write up in the new studio!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

wes said:


> Can't wait to see the first write up in the new studio!


Well it´s not this car because i have lot of details to post before , but one thing i can do now and after i couldn´t was delivering a car with the rubber of the tires clean.

I delivered this 612 Scaglietti from 2008 to the owner by special transport , and went out without even touch the street 










Regards

Rui


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

:doublesho

Just waiting to see the...:buffer:



Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## CK_pt (Dec 27, 2009)

Now that's Customer care:lol::argie:

Keep it up.


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

Stunning, just stunning.

Looks very nice and the internal wash area is great.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Well i was amazed when i saw the rear door slowly going down to the entrance of the studio , it´s my number one pick for car carrying. :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

What a dream set up, power clean walls drains in floor superb, love the original fiat 500 in background


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

stunning unit...


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

james_death said:


> What a dream set up, power clean walls drains in floor superb, love the original fiat 500 in background


It was a 1959 Fiat Nuova i detailed , and i should show it in a couple of weeks time


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Take a look at him 


















Regards


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

wes said:


> Can't wait to see the first write up in the new studio!


Wes , another "job" posted and it was in the new location 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=194606

Regards

Rui


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Fantastic space. Love it :argie:

Would love to see more photos of it.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

swiftshine said:


> Fantastic space. Love it :argie:
> 
> Would love to see more photos of it.


More pics


























Regards

Rui


----------

